# HELP menepour why are amounts diffrent !!!!



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls

quite concerned something is wrong with meds, a few years ago we used menopur just 2 amps (225) that went in one injection,

anyway this go were on 375 which is 5 amps 

nurse said max that can be put in per syringe is 3 amps plus 1ml of saline so one injection has this amount in 

the 2ed injection has 2 amps in plus 1ml of saline

n0w here's the bit that is confusing me im so puzzled

the syringes are 1ml and the saline bottles are 1ml so tonight both syringes were full as id expect them to be, 

last night both syringes of putting the exact same things in were only half full and the night before we had one syringe that was half full and one 3/4

everything has been done exactly the same each night ive checked im usig the same size syringe etc - I'm very confused my only explanation is that the saline bottles have got different amounts in when they should be 1ml but they are medical items and i doubt this very much 

natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a nurse so trying to think it through!Do you suck up all the diluent(saline or water) in the ampoule & put it in the powder
Or do you measure it out on the syringe to 1 ml- all I can think of is that you are sucking up all the diluent  which is find as you are using whole ampoules so you 'll get the whole amount of powder dissolved. There is also a displacement factor with powder when reconstituted. You can and will loose a fraction as you will never be able to get the whole amount out if the vial to inject into the next. Also ensure that your not poising any 'splurging' into the air when you take you needle out after injecting the diluent into the rubber bung - force the water in then leave the syringe in and let the extra air flow into the syringe then take it out once the pressure has equalised as sometimes some if the drugf
Flows in too.
Good luck


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hiya,
I think maybe you are losing saline when you break the lid off the bottle. Before taking the top of the ampoule, make sure that you flick the top of it. Sometimes saline stays in the lid of the ampoule and flicking it will get it all in the lower half. I have done exactly the same thing before and so now I always check the saline is out of the lid. I have never had a problem since.
Hope it works for you,
Windward


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls thanks we think the first 2 nights we were losing some  of the water !!!! in the lid 

so the menepour would have been mixed with less would the menepour still of worked those first 2 days xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes it will have worked if you got all the powder dissolved in it, just slightly more concentrated 
Good Luck with your cycle1


----------

